# Apparently The Criddler scared the $h*t out of customs



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

They weren't falling for the old trick...disguise a bomb as cigars. They just let this one sail right through to it's intended target.

Fantastic selection of sticks there Nick. I don't know what I did to deserve it, but thanks.

Just to let you know bombing me on Canadian soil is an act of aggression and I here they are taking both submarines out of the West Edmonton Mall, so look out.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Ah the Northern Alberta Navy Fleet is on the move! You better watch out!

Nice bomb too!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice hit on a brother to the north


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Cool, nice hit on a Canuk!!!!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Everyone look for a mounty on american soil.. then you know the counter attack is imminent!! :arghhhh:


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Everyone look for a mounty on american soil.. then you know the counter attack is imminent!! :arghhhh:


I'm no Mounty, I'm a real cop.:frown:

:biggrin:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Great hit!! Customs is so weird...sometimes they let cigars slide and other times they tax the hell out of it! Oh well, glad they made it.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> I'm no Mounty, I'm a real cop.:frown:


Are you O.P.P.?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very generous gesture from a very generous BOTL.
Top notch hit.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Labman said:


> Are you O.P.P.?


Nope. Chatham


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I just got a ticket for turning right on red when it was posted that there was no turn on red....you think you can get me out of it?


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

You guys had me shook. I thought I doomed you w/ a $250 tax bill.
You got them hassle free, kick ass!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice hit


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I just got a ticket for turning right on red when it was posted that there was no turn on red....you think you can get me out of it?


Sure just drop my name....it works every time.



Tha Criddler said:


> You guys had me shook. I thought I doomed you w/ a $250 tax bill.
> You got them hassle free, kick ass!


I don't know how they got through, but they did.
Thanks


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice job...excellent assortment.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nick is fixin to create an international incident here droppin nukes like that on Canada. Nice hit though!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice bomb. Good job!


----------

